# Rosyth to Zeebrugge ferry could re-start



## Jo001 (Jun 17, 2022)

They are hoping to re-start it; initially for freight but with a view to including passengers from Summer 2023.

Could be a game changer for us.









						'Exciting' news as target date set for return of Rosyth ferry service to Europe
					

FERRIES could be setting sail from Rosyth to Belgium as early as next year according to Douglas Chapman.




					www.dunfermlinepress.com


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 17, 2022)

Rosyth to Norway or Denmark would be great


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 17, 2022)

jagmanx said:


> Rosyth to Norway or Denmark would be great


Not so sure about that - I have family in Norway, I don’t think I want to make it too easy for them to visit!

Just kidding, having taken my tongue out of my cheek, that would indeed be good. Even somewhere in the Aberdeen area to Scandinavia would work. In fact, anything at all from Scotland to Europe would be fantastic.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 17, 2022)

Used to love the feeling when boarding the ferry at zeebrugge, knowing that half an hour after docking at Rosyth I would be home. I really hope that it does restart


----------



## The laird (Jun 17, 2022)

Yeah went onto their web last night 2023Is expected start 
my brother used to do rosy things ferry a lot


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 17, 2022)

Bigshug said:


> Used to love the feeling when boarding the ferry at zeebrugge, knowing that half an hour after docking at Rosyth I would be home. I really hope that it does restart


I know, that's the best thing isn't it!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jun 18, 2022)

The laird said:


> Yeah went onto their web last night 2023Is expected start
> *my brother used to do rosy things ferry a lot*



Naughty boy, sounds disgusting! 

I dunno 

You Scots are incor ... incorry .... icorigab... blummin depraved ...


----------



## jagmanx (Jun 18, 2022)

The student was late for a lecture...overslept.
The lecturer said
" I get up at 6am and go for an hours walk. When I get home I feel Rosy al over."
Voice from the back.
"Tell us more about Rosie"


----------



## alcam (Jun 18, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Naughty boy, sounds disgusting!
> 
> I dunno
> 
> You Scots are incor ... incorry .... icorigab... blummin depraved ...


Thank you very much


----------



## The laird (Jun 18, 2022)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Naughty boy, sounds disgusting!
> 
> I dunno
> 
> You Scots are incor ... incorry .... icorigab... blummin depraved ...


Frgn predicts  a text s


----------



## Wully (Jun 18, 2022)

Never got to use it last time it was in service. It would be good to cut out that horrible 400-500 mile drive just to board a ferry. Bet it won’t be cheap though


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 18, 2022)

For me I just love the Newcastle to Amsterdam ferry - really good timing (late afternoon to not too early morning so time for a good meal and a goods night sleep).  As it’s only about another hour or so drive beyond Rosyth for me I suspect that I will stick to this route.  However i hope the new route takes off and is a success because it’s always good to have an alternative.


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 18, 2022)

We did Newcastle to Amsterdam in March, in a dog friendly cabin which was great. But, when we docked they couldn’t raise the mezzanine deck so it took 90 minutes before we got off - that was just unfortunate and not something likely to repeat, of course.

Next, police checks, and customs checks - done separately. There was an empty van in front of us (apparently going over to bring stuff back) who was opened up and thoroughly checked by police; 20 meters further on customs did exactly the same thing. So because everything was being duplicated, another big delay.

We got asked by customs whether we had any knives (erm, yes, there’s the cutlery drawer …) so they had a good look at that. Fortunately they didn’t look for dog food  (get us, like an international smuggling ring).

Then, they asked how long we were staying in the Netherlands. We didn’t know whether it would be one night or two, so we said we weren’t sure. The officer said in that case, as we hadn’t booked our return crossing, he had to assume we would be there for the full 90 days we were allowed, which is fair enough. But there is a sum per head per night and he demanded I show him my banking app to prove we had that amount. I thought that was a bit excessive.

I would use the crossing if we were going North from Amsterdam (we were going into France and Spain), but the miles we saved on this side weren’t offset enough by the ones we had to do on the other side. And I’d say we were staying for three nights.


----------



## Bigshug (Jun 19, 2022)

Wully said:


> Bet it won’t be cheap though


If I can remember( which is getting harder) it was well over £300 and that was a while ago, it was well worth it, if it re starts I will be first in the queue. Don’t care how much it costs


----------



## Wully (Jun 19, 2022)

Same here shug I’ll be right behinds you. we done Holland from Newcastle at Easter £600 + but my vans nearly 9m and we had nice cabins.I’m always gonna have to pay a premium only time I felt I wasn’t getting stung was using the tunnel same price no matter the size.


----------

